# mesquite pods, and other desert seeds for feed.



## wolfstar

Hi all, We live in rural southwestern AZ on a few acres. We are furtunate enough to have a LOT of trees on our property, Mesquites, Palos (Verde and Brea), Ironwoods, and a ton of Greasewood. Will chickens eat the seed pods from these trees? I am mostly wondering about the Palos and the Mesquites. I know mesquite pods are used in cooking to make flour and such. Just wondering if we can use this for supplimenting feed, and if perhaps they will ad flavor to the birds.


----------



## ladycat

This page has information about feeding native Arizona plants to chickens: http://www.harvestingrainwater.com/tucson-az-plant-lists/plants-for-chickens-in-tucson-arizona/


----------

